# Family Visit Visa to Jeddah



## aadel.marediya (Mar 20, 2014)

Dear Expat Guru,

I want to bring my family from India to Jeddah on family visit visa. However, on my passport my wife's name is Aadel Farhin Marediya whereas on her passport it is Farhin Aadel Maredia. The name on the marraige certificate is Farheen Marediya. I just want to know if the spelling error i.e "Farhin" in my passport will be an issue in getting the family visit visa. Kindly advise.


----------



## MuhammadHussain (May 22, 2012)

Hi There, 

I think yes. It will create problems for you.

Best Regards, 
Engr. Muhammad Hussain


----------

